# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  مصحف مخطوط#

## أحمد البكري

357-83

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...9e9/357-83.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5opj3...uhz/357-83.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/1ryvb82ujyr1/357-83.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

الأجزاء الستة من أول المصحف

287-34

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/8NWeUQK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...0b3/287-34.rar


المصدر:
http://wqf.me/2015/07/12/%D9%85%D9%8...7%D8%AD%D9%81/

----------


## أحمد البكري

268-16
https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/268-16.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

272-20

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/272-20.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

274-22

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...3e5/274-22.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbojr3...rpy/274-22.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/xU7x8/274-22.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

276-24

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/276-24.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

307-52

سورة الحجر وسورة النحل

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/307-52.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

289-35

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...1fa/289-35.rar
أو
http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzofvv...gz7/289-35.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/e4nUY/289-35.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

290-36

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/290-36.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

291-37

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/291-37.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

294-40

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/294-40.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

296-42

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/296-42.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

299-45
النصف الأول من المصحف
https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/299-45.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

300-46
النصف الثاني من المصحف

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/300-46.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

312-56

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/312-56.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

315-32612-59

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...5-32612-59.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

327-60

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/327-60.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

328-61

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/328-61.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

330-63
المصحف بخط عرب زاده

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/330-63.zip









3297-9-4-5-6-62

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...9-4-5-6-62.rar
أو
http://stor5847.uppcdn.com/dl/ljoftu...9-4-5-6-62.rar
أو
http://ge.tt/api/1/files/4wOejTK2/0/blob?download

----------


## أحمد البكري

337-67
الجزء السادس من المصحف

انظر المرفقات

----------


## أحمد البكري

*337-68*

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/3fXUrTK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...ea8/338-68.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

339-343-69

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...339-343-69.rar
أو
http://srv4937.uppcdn.com/dl/kvopduo...339-343-69.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/gvZ2V/339-343-69.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

351-77

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/351-77.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

358112-84

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co.../358112-84.rar
أو
http://stor1354.uppcdn.com/dl/lvoclu.../358112-84.rar
أو
http://www4.zippyshare.com/v/sJDANayc/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

371-92

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...297/371-92.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/0w60xb6nxckz/371-92.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

ربع يس
377-98

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...1b3/377-98.rar
أو
http://www61.zippyshare.com/v/2CtbYWw2/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

379-100

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...01/379-100.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

382-103

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...71/382-103.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbofbx...oo/382-103.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

381-102

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...d5/381-102.rar'
أو
http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzocbx...p6/381-102.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

3805-101

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/8cfsiUK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...f/3805-101.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

389-109

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/7Dj8lUK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...0e/389-109.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

384-105

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...01/384-105.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

​

362-88
تنقصه أوراق كثيرة

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...ef5/362-88.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lboldx...sjc/362-88.rar
أو
http://www77.zippyshare.com/v/7YAKopkF/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

360-86

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...2fe/360-86.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbolbx...eco/360-86.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/ob17khq8s6rr/360-86.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

383-104

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...fa/383-104.rar
أو
http://srv4937.uppcdn.com/dl/kvolhxo...u6/383-104.rar
أو
http://www20.zippyshare.com/v/fhHKMSkX/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

385-106

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/9HCR7VK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...64/385-106.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

357-83

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...15d/357-83.rar
أو
http://stor4845.uppcdn.com/dl/kfoinr...nsy/357-83.rar
أو
http://www25.zippyshare.com/v/PbKo0uis/file.html
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/yGVhZ/357-83.rar



https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...d/357-83.rarأ

----------


## أحمد البكري

387-108

http://ge.tt/api/1/files/1w8dvWK2/0/blob?download
أو
https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...d2/387-108.rar
أو
http://www60.zippyshare.com/v/b1mWFWAr/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

*350-76

*https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...f43/350-76.rar
*أو
*http://stor5847.uppcdn.com/dl/ljojpr...xvj/350-76.rar
*أو
*http://www55.zippyshare.com/v/oGCigpSO/file.html
*أو
*http://www.speedyshare.com/file/DYHVu/350-76.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

345-71

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...061/345-71.rar
أو
http://stor5847.uppcdn.com/dl/ljoh3r...oee/345-71.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/hFTst/345-71.rar
أو
http://www74.zippyshare.com/v/hGg9mU4q/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

330-63

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/330-63.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

344-70

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...4fa/344-70.rar
أو
http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kboijq...bpd/344-70.rar
أو
http://www77.zippyshare.com/v/dEnKXrfv/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

312-56

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/312-56.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

332-64
http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjoj5qg...fma/332-64.rar
أو
https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...fd4/332-64.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/H358A/332-64.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/fueumygab3jn/332-64.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

314-58

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...9fe/314-58.rar
أو
http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjokpt6...stz/314-58.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/yGdgZ/314-58.rar
أو
http://www39.zippyshare.com/v/VQxuxRU4/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

309-54

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...5f6/309-54.rar
أو
http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kbog7t...n5y/309-54.rar
أو
http://www69.uptobox.com/d/4yyyntkie...56g/309-54.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/jnuNd/309-54.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

308-53

http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzoils...ltu/308-53.rar
أو
https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...86b/308-53.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/T7NmG/308-53.rar
أو
http://www69.zippyshare.com/v/4wAQS02N/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

292-38

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...d8e/292-38.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbob7n...nut/292-38.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbob7n...nut/292-38.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

286-33

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...92f/286-33.rar
أو
http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzooln...gli/286-33.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/5rhflg6s05nx/286-33.rar.html
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/JWtwS/286-33.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

278-26

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...278-26.rarأو
أو
http://stor4845.uppcdn.com/dl/kfodpn...wpw/278-26.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/afNYb/278-26.rar
أو
http://www15.zippyshare.com/v/h6fKO0Ow/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

277-25

http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kbog5m...x5t/277-25.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/Azqg7/277-25.rar
أو
http://www34.zippyshare.com/v/7SlYpmUs/file.html
أو
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/d04c617c9f/

----------


## أحمد البكري

275-23

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...02c/275-23.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5oarm...7yz/275-23.rar
أو
http://www13.zippyshare.com/v/oIxHY1FF/file.html
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/kJS4r/275-23.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

274-22

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...067/274-22.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lboazm...ru6/274-22.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/Azq27/274-22.rar
أو
http://www14.zippyshare.com/v/gxCPPw2O/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

271-19

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...553/271-19.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lboe5o...efv/271-19.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/afkvb/271-19.rar
أو
http://www7.zippyshare.com/v/YTShQp6o/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

266-14

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...63c/266-14.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5od5o...tya/266-14.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/WpXFP/266-14.rar
أو
http://hugefiles.net/86f03ywqxwvn

----------


## أحمد البكري

269-17

http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kbobdj...269-17.rarأو

أو
https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...97c/269-17.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/e4fMY/269-17.rar
أو
http://www.sharebeast.com/peyuylqkbwwi
أو
http://www44.zippyshare.com/v/4XYKzJlr/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

263-12

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...0fb/263-12.rar
أو
http://stor4845.uppcdn.com/dl/kfoozj...ekg/263-12.rar
أو
http://www47.zippyshare.com/v/46tRU7HL/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

262-11

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...d48/262-11.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5odhj...7fr/262-11.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/ZMKpX/262-11.rar
أو
http://www27.zippyshare.com/v/BmsbmtNd/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

214893

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...001/214893.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

39474

https://archive.org/download/m-alhrm...0001/39474.zip

----------


## أحمد البكري

47544

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...00ca/47544.rar
أو
http://stor5847.uppcdn.com/dl/ljoknj...z4zm/47544.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/9xFRf/47544.rar


Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

280-28

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...bef/280-28.rar
أو
http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjomvjg...y7q/280-28.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/jsezebti3nbd/280-28.rar.html
أو
http://www70.zippyshare.com/v/wQU4xXJt/file.html






Direct download link

----------


## أبوالزهراء

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم ، أظن المصحف قبل الأخير ينقصه ملفين أو ثلاثة ، وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## أحمد البكري

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وجعله الله في موازين حسناتكم ، أظن المصحف قبل الأخير ينقصه ملفين أو ثلاثة ، وجزاكم الله خيرا


وفيكم بارك وماذكرته من نقص صحيح ولكنه من المصدر

----------


## أحمد البكري

281-29

تم تقسيم المخطوط إلى ملفين
ملف1:

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...53/281-29a.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/f8euN/281-29a.rar
أو
http://www36.zippyshare.com/v/5yey6Igs/file.html


ملف2:

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...34/281-29b.rar
أو
http://stor2458.uppcdn.com/dl/lzolrl...uv/281-29b.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/T76VG/281-29b.rar
أو
http://www48.zippyshare.com/v/sYzyCSN5/file.html







Direct download link
Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

282-30

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...772/282-30.rar
أو
http://stor2457.uppcdn.com/dl/knonfk...uxw/282-30.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/t2sh3/282-30.rar
أو
http://www42.zippyshare.com/v/dmJix8HP/file.html






Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

284-31

https://s01.solidfilesusercontent.co...6a2/284-31.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5omxk...uqy/284-31.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/3CRVz/284-31.rar
أو
http://www32.zippyshare.com/v/Mz86VJHf/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

295-41

https://s03.solidfilesusercontent.co...b4d/295-41.rar
أو
http://stor4047.uppcdn.com/dl/lbokbf...hng/295-41.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/f8cNN/295-41.rar
أو
http://www3.zippyshare.com/v/9GfVyLX5/file.html






Direct download link

----------


## أحمد البكري

​

293-39

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...25e/293-39.rar
أو
http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjoblbg...qcp/293-39.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/T7WGG/293-39.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/2zcogp25puln/293-39.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

297-43

https://s02.solidfilesusercontent.co...0a6/297-43.rar
أو
http://srv2344.uppcdn.com/dl/kjoemzw...7oz/297-43.rar
أو
https://userscloud.com/xyl8k95o84p4
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/X9Hwa/297-43.rar
أو
http://www56.uptobox.com/d/tey3unbwe...zmh/297-43.rar

----------


## أحمد البكري

298-44

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...7da/298-44.rar
أو
http://stor2457.uppcdn.com/dl/knobi3...6tc/298-44.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/NsFuB/298-44.rar
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/wydewv8ycx93/298-44.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co.../38623-107.rar
أو
http://stor2451.uppcdn.com/dl/l5oe42.../38623-107.rar
أو
http://www18.zippyshare.com/v/NyvXfpAt/file.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

1147

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...1abce/1147.rar
أو
https://www.sendspace.com/file/vh8vk7
أو
http://srv4937.uppcdn.com/dl/kvobglw...u7zf6/1147.rar
أو
http://www.speedyshare.com/file/6cnZv/1147.rar
أو
http://uploadbaz.com/7qo72ty4tbh1
أو
http://www89.zippyshare.com/v/8LH0yDyF/file.html
أو
http://www.sendmyway.com/3xca5z7yg3mr/1147.rar.html

----------


## أحمد البكري

​

313-57
عفوا سقطت صورة DSC_0153 من الملف حملها من المرفقات

https://s04.solidfilesusercontent.co...9d1/313-57.rar
أو
http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kbopn4...ohw/313-57.rar
أو
http://www1.zippyshare.com/v/cXe8OsNH/file.html
أو
http://stor4397.uppcdn.com/dl/kbopj4...ylq/313-57.rar
أو
https://www.sendspace.com/file/mg508z

----------


## أحمد البكري

اعادة رفع المخطوط في المشاركة الأخيرة بعد ضم الورقة 153:

http://megacloudfiles.com/j92o8brybysg/313-57.rar.html
أو
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/ed779a6396/
أو
http://www.solidfiles.com/d/49d6f5254d/
أو
https://www.sendspace.com/file/7haa1w
أو
http://www.2shared.com/file/t3ljD-JM/313-57.html

----------

